
Show HN: Type in what you want to calculate - calctext
http://calctext.azurewebsites.net/
======
calctext
Hello, I implemented a simple notepad where you can type your math expressions
on the left side and the result is displayed on the right side as you type in.
I used the mathjs library, so you can pretty much type whatever it can
evaluate. Suggestions are welcome.

